
JOHN THOMPSON: Tesla is 'on the verge of bankruptcy' - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-on-verge-of-bankruptcy-hedge-funder-says-2018-3
======
celticninja
Someone with vested interest in TESLA share price dropping is hardly a
reputable source. TESLA may or may not be on the verge of bankruptcy but this
is obviously a play to affect the share price in favour of the guy making the
statement.

